

3 NJ Sex Offenders To Be Charged With Using MySpace,Facebook - michjeanty
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200805161347DOWJONESDJONLINE000710_FORTUNE5.htm

======
neilc
Oh no! A throwaway Dow Jones newswire article contains a minor and obvious
error! What is the world coming to?

------
wheels
Please don't editorialize in the titles. That's listed in the site guidelines.

------
gojomo
Please don't waste everyone's time hyping a trivial reporting error.

------
jsdalton
I think they meant "The Google."

~~~
mynameishere
I think they meant "teh interwebs"

~~~
xlnt
I don't think non-geeks say 'teh'

------
newt0311
no. CNN made a error. They should be getting a letter from MS and Facebook
soon.

